# Trifexis



## Kati (Feb 20, 2010)

I hate putting Frontline on my dogs. We live in the country so I have to use it on my mix breed dogs who spend lots of time in the fields, creek, etc. Last summer when Javy was a puppy I never saw any fleas so I didn't use it. This year the fleas have been terrible! I've used it on him twice so far. The vet told me about Trifexis. It's a flea, worm and heartworm pill. Have any of you had experience with it? I don't want to put chemicals in his body but you don't have a choice with heartworms. Now that fleas have been a problem I wonder if it would be better than two products. Any thoughts?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got a perscription filled for Snicks and Snoops -- The Frontline jsut wasn't cutting it -- Evidently the Fleas and Ticks are really really bad this year... Anyway, I start them both on this new stuff on 10/1/11. Hope those that are using it report back that it's all good.....

I'll let you know what I come up with after they actually start taking it.

BTW -- I thought it was quite expensive -- Basically $200.00 per dog per year... Seems painful to me. Oh yeah, it's supposed to be a very "green" product. No bi-products - no chemicals on their body -- etc. ...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I started a thread on this a few months ago (search: Trifexis) and got only a few responses, its not so common here yet. Gucci has taken it for 2 months and this next few months is the test, Sept./October are the bad flea months here, so we shall see. The first time she took it she had diarrhea later that day. This last time she took it (last Sunday) she seemed fine, no diarrhea..so as far as keeping the fleas away, we shall see.

I am scared of the chemical thing but the vet assured me it wasn't as toxic as frontline, idk, though..they seem to sometimes tell you what you want to hear to sell something, lol

Keep us posted!
Kara


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

My dogs did not tolerate Trifexis well at all........two of them did ok on Comfortis and one did not......but we found ticks..so back on Frontline...will have to see what happens.....

What do you have Snicks and Snoops on?


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Jplatthy said:


> ...
> What do you have Snicks and Snoops on?


They started out with Sentinal, then the last 6 months on Front Line - It's not doing the trick for us along with intecepter for the parasites. This month they will be on Comfortis, and next month they start on the Trifexis -- we're hoping it'll be the final change.


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

my dogs have both been on comfortis/interceptor and i just recently switched them to trifexis. They are doing great but it is only the first month so we will see. My vet recommended it.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

My two have been on Trifexis for 2 months after being on Comfortis for 3 months. Frontline did not stop the fleas in the Springtime. 

The day after the first Trifexis, they both had loose stools, Buffy just for the next morning and Buster (who has a sensitive gut) for half a day.

The second pills did not cause any issues for either.

Be aware that your dogs may not chew them although they are supposed to be chewables. When you unwrap the tablet, you can smell why: it does not smell like food or a treat, it smells medicinal.

I wrapped the tab in cream cheese and Buffy swallowed it whole, but Buster spit out the tab multiple times. I ended up having to put it down his throat and then gave him a treat. Phew! 

No fleas, unlike Frontline.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee has had the Trifexis twice now and Abby will be starting it this weekend. She was on Comfortis and Heartgard but my vet recommended the Trifexis when I took McGee in after we got him. He has had no trouble at all. Here is S. GA we use heartworm and flea preventative all year round so I don't think it should be more expensive. I didn't figure it up but my vet told me it ends up being cheaper that the two separately. I think all these medicines are almost more than we spend on their food!


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

I use Triflexis with Jack. He does fine with it. I don't really worry about ticks with him because he doesn't get the chance to roam like the other three do. We spray around the house and use a treatment for fire ants that also gets fleas and ticks. Hi Kathy, we missed you!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Susan, how's Jack doing? I guess you've had a busy summer! Is he still getting around well?


----------



## JacksSusan (Apr 6, 2011)

He is doing great!!! Always happy and getting into everything. He gets around great, better than anyone ever expected him too.


----------

